# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Σκέψεις για κατασκευή κλούβας για καναρίνια σε μπαλκόνι

## mirsini_st

Καλημερα σας!

Μενω στην περιοχη της Κυψελης...Λογω καποιων λογων υγειας θα πρεπει να απομακρυνω τα καναρινακια μου (2 για την ωρα στον αριθμο) απο το εσωτερικο του σπιτιου και να τα βαλω στο μπαλκονι....

Σκεφτηκα λοιπον μιας κ θα μεινουν στο μπαλκονι... να φτιαξω μια μεγαλη η δυο μεγαλουτσικες κλουβες εκει.και για να ειναι τα δυο τους πιο ανετα και για να εχω χωρο να βαλω και αλλα καναρινακια(πραγμα  που τωρα ελειψη κλουβιων και χωρου μεσα στο σπιτι δε μπορουσα να κανω...Μηπως ομως δεν κανει δυο καναρινια να ειναι σε τοσο μεγαλο κλουβι??

Απλα δεν εχω ξαναφτιαξει κατι τετοιο και δε θελω να ξεκινησω στραβα κ  μετα να ψαχνω πως θα διορθωσω τα λαθη μου οποτε ειπα να ποσταρω πρωτα εδω την ιδεα μου να ακουσω τις γνωμες και οδηγιες σας κ μετα να το προχωρησω!

Θελω να το φτιαξω με  πλαισιο απο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης που εχω καμποοσα κομματια και καθονται και πλεγμα μονο στην μπροστινη πλευρα....


Το μπαλκονι  συνολικα ειναι 1,10 σε πλατος  και 2,40 σε μηκος....Ο χωρος ο οποιος εχω διαθεσιμος να κατασκευασω  μεγαλη κλουβα η 2 μεγαλουτσικες ειναι    1,10 σε μηκος (το πλατος δηλαδη του μπαλκονιου)  0,53 σε πλατος (το οποιο το κλεβω απο το συνολικο μηκος του μπαλκονιου)  και εως 2μετρα σε υψος....Συγκεκριμενες διαστασεις δεν εχω αποφασισει μιας ειμαι υπο σκεψη ακομα!απλα απο οσα διαβασα εδω η κλουβες για καναρινια δεν πρεπει να εχουν πολυ μεγαλο υψος..οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει στο χωρο αυτο να κανω δυο...μια πανω κ μια κατω...


Επισης το μπαλκονι δεν εχει τεντα και δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να μπει για την ωρα (λογω οικονομικων)  ,εχει αλλο μπαλκονι ακριβως απο πανω στις ιδιες διαστασεις με το δικο μου....ειμαι στον πρωτο οροφο,το μπαλκονι βλεπει σε ενα μικρο στενακι το οποιο ειναι κατα καποιο τροπο εγκλειστο μιας και κοβεται κ απο τη μια και απο την αλλη απο δρομο κ κατοπιν απο συστοιχιες 6οροφων πολυκατοικιων.....Ο ηλιος το πιανει κανα 2ωρο το χειμωνα και εως και 5 περιπου πρωινες ωρες το καλοκαιρι κοιτωντας το απο την αριστερη πλευρα του  ενω απο τη δεξια πλευρα δεν το χτυπαει σχεδον ποτε απ ευθειας..σκεφτομαι να το τοποθετησω απο τη δεξια πλευρα για να μην ψηνονται τα κακομοιρα το καλοκαιρι...

εμ ας μην μακτρυγορησω αλλο...ας ακουσω κ εσας...

Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων και συγγνωμη για το παραπανω "σεντονι"  που αραδιασα...

----------


## geam

Καλημέρα
Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, χωρίς να έχω κατασκευάσει, αλλά επειδή έχω δει και διαβάσει για κατασκευές παιδιών σε διάφορα sites, πιστεύω πως το κόντρα πλακέ δεν είναι καλή λύση, και από θέμα υγιεινής - καθαριότητας, αλλά και από άποψη ότι είναι σκούρο και ψυχοπλακωτικό. Γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι τις δοκούς αλουμινίου??? και οικονομικές είναι, και πληρούν τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις… όσο για τα φύλλα του κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης, να ξέρεις κατ’ αρχήν ότι υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι και ποιότητες, και ότι επιτήδειοι πουλάνε το απλό το νοβοπάν για κόντρα πλακέ κ.λ.π. για να μην πάει χαμένο λοιπόν αυτό που έχεις, μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα πλαίσιο (ντουλάπι) λίγο μεγαλύτερο από το κλουβί και να «κρύβεις εκεί μέσα τα κλουβιά τους χειμερινούς μήνες…

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Όσο περισσότερο χόρο έχουν τα καναρνάκια σου τόσο το καλύτερο γι' αυτά , αλλά αν σκεύτεσαι την αναπαραγωγή τους τότε καλύτερα να πας σε ζευγαρώστρες για καλύτερη οργάνωση ... επίσης μπορεί να τους καλαρέσει η κλούβα (στα ζευγάρια) και μετά να περιφρωνούν τα μικρά κλουβιά . 
Απ' οτι κατάλαβα όμως τα θες για συντροφιά . Να μην τα βαράει ο αέρας αλλά ούτε και ο ήλιος και να σκεπάζεις την κλούβα ότα θα φυσάει και θα κάνει κρύο . 
Καλύτερα να σκεπάζεις το κλουβί παρά να το κάνεις με κόντρα πλακέ μιας και δεν θα παγώνουν το χειμώνα αλλά το καλοκαί θα σκάνε απο τη ζέστη . 
Ο καθαρισμός θα είναι δύσκολος και υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος να φωλιάσουν ακάρεα ...
Μπορείς να βάλεις υποδοχές για να κρεμιέται ξύλο πάνω απο τα κλουβιά για το χειμώνα .

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον Μυρσινη,καταρχην πρεπει να αποφασισεις ποσα πουλακια θες να φιλοξενησεις!ειναι κατι πολυ βασικο!αν θες αυτη κλουβα να γινετε και ζευγαρωστρες η οχι???εισαι σιγουη οτι θες να την φτιαξεις με κοντρα πλακε???

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> αν θες αυτη κλουβα να γινετε και ζευγαρωστρες η οχι???


Αυτό είναι κάτι πολύ βασικό μιας και αν θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις για αναπαραγωγή θα ήταν καλό να μπορείς να ξεχωρίζεις τα θυλικά απο τα αρσενικά .

----------


## Avdiritis

Εγώ απο τη μεριά μου θα σου πω να αποφασίσεις 2 πράγματα και μετά η κατσκευή θα βγει απο μόνη της για ότι υλικό και αν αποφασίσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις:
1) Τί προσόψεις θα έχεις, έτοιμες του εμπορίου που εχουν τις πόρτες έτοιμες και τις θέσεις για τις ταΐστρες ή θα φτιάξεις απο σίτα και θα διαμορφώσεις εσύ όλα τα προηγούμενα?
2) Τα ταψιά για τις ακαθαρσίες τους θα είναι αγοραστά ή θα φτιάξεις μόνη σου?

Και στις 2 παραπάνω ερωτήσεις αν διαλέξεις τα προϊόντα που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο θα σου δώσουν και τις διαστάσεις που θα κάνεις τη κλούβα σου. Αν πεις να τα φτιάξεις όλα μόνη σου είσαι ελεύθερη απο αυτόν τον περιορισμό. Απο εκεί και πέρα με το κόντρα πλακέ ίσως θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις σε κανένα χρωματοπωλείο να σου πει για οικολογικά χρώματα που δεν θα ενοχλούνε τα πουλιά και να το βάψεις για να αποφύγεις όσο είναι δυνατό αυτό ανεπιθύμητους επισκέπτες όπως ψείρες και ακάρεα. Στις ενώσεις των ξύλων μπορείς να κλείσεις τις χαραμάδες με σιλικόνη ή θερμοκόληση (εγώ έκανα το 2ο στη δικιά μου κλούβα που είναι απο αλουμίνιο)

----------


## mirsini_st

λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε...

mitsman οπως θα ξερεις  εχω 2 πουλακια για την ωρα !δεν ξερω ποσα θα αποκτησω στο μελλον αλλα εαν εχω το χωρο να τα βαλω θα ναι πολλα (οσα μπορουν να μπουν στο χωρο που θα εχω χωρις προβλημα δηλαδη) αν κανει να μπουν δεκα δεκα αν κανει 15 δεκαπεντε   :Happy: 

κωνσταντινε!!! ως ζευγαρωστρα πως  να χρησιμοποιησω μεγαλο κλουβι καλε???γινεται?συσλειτουργι  κο θα ειναι οποτε δε νομιζω!!!!Εχω  3 διπλες ζευγαρωστρες αλλωστε (τις οποιες μου εχουν χαρισει και σε αυτες θα καταφυγω οταν ερθει η ωρα...)
επισης  ναι τα πουλακια τα θελω για συντροφια αλλα δε μπορουν να μεινουν μεσα στο σπιτι πλεον....

θελω να ναι προστατευμενα απο το κρυο τις βροχες κ τον αερα (επειδη το μπαλκονι τεντα δεν εχει το πιανουν ολα αυτα αρκετους μηνες και εγω λειπω αρκετες ωρες απο το σπιτι οποτε δεν θα ναι εδω κανεις να τα σκεπασει αν βρεξει αρχισει να φυσαει η πεσει η θερμοκρασια )



geam το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο σαν το ακατεργαστο ξυλο!
το κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης το εχω ηδη απο εργοστασιο σε παχος των 16mm αν  δεν κανω λαθος...ειναι origional απο εργοστασιο....δεν ειμαι απολυτη στο  να το κανω με αυτο το υλικο...αλλα σαφως θα ηταν κ πιο οικονομικο και  δεν θα πεθαινα στο αγχος καθε φορα που ειμαι εκτως σπιτιου κ χαλαει ο  καιρος.....

σαφως και αν βρεθει τροπος αλλο υλικο η λυση ειμαι ανοιχτη σε ιδεες απλα εγραψα τις σκεψεις μου πριν το κανω για να εχω λιγοτερα προβληματα μετα!

----------


## mirsini_st

avdiritis  δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες τεχνικες χνωσεις οποτε αν βολευουν οι εμποριου στις διαστασεις που θελω και με παιρνει το κοστος εκει θα καταφυγω...αν οχι αναγκαστικα θα παιδευτω παραπανω κ θα φτιαξω μονη μου!!!

οπως ξαναπα σκεψεις εχω κανει και απλα το κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης ειναι ενα υλικο που το εχω σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα και δωρεαν!

αν καταλληξω στο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης σαφως και θα κλεισουν οι ενωσεις με σιλικονη και θα βρω οικολογικο τροπο να αδιαβροχοποιησω το κοντρα πλακε  (βασικα καπου τον εχω σημειωσει αλλα δε βρισκω το χαρτι.....)

απο αδιαβροχοποιημενο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης φτιαχονονται και ενυδρεια (με μια πλευρα τζαμι μονο) για αυτο και το σκεφτηκα και απο εκει ειχα διαβασει κ τον τροπο αδιαβροχοποιησης που να μην κανει κακο στα ψαρια...αρα μαλλον δεν θα κανει κακο κ στα πουλακια....

ισως καποιος μου δωσει αλλη οικονομικη κ πρακτικη ιδεα κ το κανω με αλλο υλικο....


πολλοι μαζι σκεφτονται καλυτερα απο εναν

----------


## geam

οκ... όλα όσα γράφεις είναι κατανοητά...
απλά να επισημάνω, πως αφού δεν έχει τέντα το μπαλκόνι, εάν βραχεί το κόντρα πλακέ, θα έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την υγρασία....
με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτό...

----------


## mitsman

> οκ... όλα όσα γράφεις είναι κατανοητά...
> απλά να επισημάνω, πως αφού δεν έχει τέντα το μπαλκόνι, εάν βραχεί το κόντρα πλακέ, θα έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την υγρασία....
> με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτό...


 Συμφωνο απολυτα και εγω με τον Γιωργο!!!
Ριξε μια ματια για να καταλαβεις τι σου λεω!http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BF%CF%85
εγω απο αυτη την κατασκευη εμπνευστικα και φτιαχνω μια συστοιχια με 4 οροφους!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

> κωνσταντινε!!! ως ζευγαρωστρα πως  να χρησιμοποιησω μεγαλο κλουβι καλε???


Δεν ενοούσα αν θες να το χρησημοποιήσεις σαν ζευγαρόστρα αλλά το οτι αν θες να ασχοληθείς κυρίως με αναπαραγωγή τότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να πας σε ζευγαρόστρες αντι για μια μεγάλη κλούβα .

----------


## mirsini_st

geam για την υγρασια λοιπον εχω σκεφτει  απο πανω απο την κλουβα να βαλω κεκλειμενη επιφανεια  μεταλικη η πλαστικηγ για να γλυστρανε τα νερα στο δρομο....και απο κατω φυσικα ποδαρακια για να μην εφαπτεται με το πατωμα...


mitsman  αυτη η ιδεα που μου εστειλες μου φαινεται παρα πολυ ωραια!εχει κατι σαν πλατη απο αλουμινιο στο πισω μερος...θεωρητικα θα μπορουσα να βαλω τετοιο κ στα πλαινα  για να εχω κλουβα  κλειστη απο ολες τις μεριες πλην της μπροστινης....οταν το βαραει ο ηλιοςομως δε θα γινεται σα κλιβανος απο τη ζεστη??????

κωνσταντινε εννοεις να αξιοποιησω το χωρο που εχω για να κανω την κλουβα ...χωριζοντας το σα  ζευγαρωστρες????αυτο δεν θα περιοπριζει τον χωρο κινησεων τους ομως?????μα τα εχω εκει και τα βαζω στις ζευγαρωστρες οταν ειναι η καταλληλη εποχη πειραζει????...βεβαια το υψος που εχω διαθεσιμο ειναι μεγαλο...ισως αν το χωρισα να μπορουσα να κανω κ μια κλουβα κ το αλλο να το αξιοποιουσα οπως καταλαβα πως λες

----------


## mirsini_st

λοιπον αν ξεχασα καποιον συγγνωμη πρεπει να παω για απλωμα κ να ετοιμαστω για δουλεια!!!επανελχομαι σε λιγακι η αργοτερα απο τη δουλεια!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Μπορείς να βάλεις χωρίσματα στη φωλιά και να τη χωρίζεις όποτε χρειάζεται

----------


## mirsini_st

:Happy:   ε τοτε την προτιμω με χωρισματα ...στην περιπτωση που μου χρειαστουν καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν εξ αρχης κ να μην παλευω μετα να τα φτιαξω!.....

----------


## mirsini_st

αλλο υλικο που θα μπορουσα να βαλω σε πλαινα και πλατη??? αντι του κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης??? το ναυλον θα ειναι δυσλειτουργικο γιατι αν  τρυπησει η βρωμισει θα ναι πολυ δυσκολο να το αλλαξω....


αλουμινιο ειπαμε θα υπερθερμαινεται το καλοκαιρι...


πχ πλεξι γκλας...γυψοσανιδα???? αλλο???

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

H γνώμη μου είναι να βάλεις παντού πλέγμα και να προσθέσεις καρφάκια για να κουμπόνεις επάνω οτι άλλο θες για κάλιμα το οποίο θα βγάζεις όταν θα κάνει ζέστη .

----------


## mitsman

Δεν πρεπει να εχεις ιδεα ποσο παει το πλεξι γλας το μετρο...χα χα χα!!!των 5mm κανει 70 ευρω το μετρο!μια καλη τιμη!!χα χα χα
για να επαναπροσδιορισουμε...
η προταση μου για ναυλον ειναι να μπαινει εξτρα!δηλαδη να εχει συρμα-πλεγμα αριστερα δεξια πισω και απο τις πλευρες που φυσαει και εχει ρευματα αερα να βαζεις με πιασιματα το ναυλον!

----------


## Avdiritis

το πλέξι γκλας μου φαίνεται τσιμπιμένο στη τιμή του, όσο για τη γυψοσανίδα θα έλεγα όχι την απλή γιατί με τη πρώτη υγρασία θα ξεφτύσει, ή την αδιάβροχη (πράσινη) ή μετά κοιτάς για τσιμεντοσανίδα ή ινοσανίδα που πάλι τσιμπάει η τιμή...αλλά να ξέρεις πως έχουν λίγο τραχιές επιφάνειες αυτα τα υλικά ξηρής δόμησης (τα 2 τελευταία που ανέφερα) άρα θα είναι και λίγο δύσκολα στο καθάρισμα

----------


## Avdiritis

το πλέξι γκλας μου φαίνεται τσιμπιμένο στη τιμή του, όσο για τη γυψοσανίδα θα έλεγα όχι την απλή γιατί με τη πρώτη υγρασία θα ξεφτύσει, ή την αδιάβροχη (πράσινη) ή μετά κοιτάς για τσιμεντοσανίδα ή ινοσανίδα που πάλι τσιμπάει η τιμή...αλλά να ξέρεις πως έχουν λίγο τραχιές επιφάνειες αυτα τα υλικά ξηρής δόμησης (τα 2 τελευταία που ανέφερα) άρα θα είναι και λίγο δύσκολα στο καθάρισμα

----------


## mirsini_st

με λιγα λογια την περιπτωση του αδιαβροχοποιημενου κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης κ της τακτικης απολυμανσης 
οπως κ του αλλλουμινιου αντι κοντρα πλακε μου τις αποκλειετε ολοι    :sad: 


το προβλημα με τα ρευματα αερα δε μου το λυνει αυτο ομως....εδω για καποιο λογο ακομα κ να σκαει ο τζιτζικας ρευμα και αερα  εχει οποτε κ η λυση με τα καρφακια δε λυνει το προβλημα μου  για τις ωρες που θα λειπω...14 στο συνολο ημερησιως....


θα χτισω το μπαλκονι στο τελος...  :Happy:   ...

----------


## mirsini_st

οντως ειναι πολυ ακριβο για την τσεπη μου το πλεξι γκλας....αν ειναι ετσι βαζω κ τεντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

αν ειναι να εχω προβλημα στο καθαρισμα να το κανω κ με τα κοντρα πλακε    :Happy:  που τα χω κ τζαμπα....  πφ κατι θα υπαρχει δε μπορει...

----------


## dogoulisd

μιρσινη αμα βρεχεται αναγκαστικα θα πας στη λυση του αλουμινιου γιατι εκτος του πλεξιγκλας ολα τα υπολοιπα οταν παρουν υγρασια θα φουσκωσουν εστω και σε βαθος χρονου.το συνηθες ειναι το mdf πολυ καλο υλικο για πλατη αλλα στη βροχη αναποτελεσματικο.ενα φυλλο γαλβανιζε λαμαρινα 2 τετραγωνικα εχει 15ε.τα κοντρα πλακε τα εχω χρησιμοιποιησει παλαιοτερα και αδιαβροχοποιοημενα αλλα παλι χαλασανε λιγο αλλα στην υπολοιπη κατασκευη που δεν θα βρεχεται για οπως λες θα μπει κεκλειμενο στεγαστρο ειναι μια χαρα εφοσον ειναι και τζαμπα.και ας ειναι αλλου χρωματος αν η πλατη θα γινει ασπρη θα ειναι μια χαρα.και εγω ειχα μελαμινες γαλαζιες και φοβομουν μηπως γινει σκοτεινο αλλα οταν εβαλα ασπρη πλατη ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## mirsini_st

Λοιποοον  το αν θα γινει σκοτεινό δεν το φοβαμαι είναι ολα στο χρωμα του ακατεργαστου ξυλου κ έχει πολυ φως αυτη η πλευρα..ειχ; σκεφτει η κεκλειμενη οροφηω να μπει απο αλλο υλικο κ να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλυτερη ωστε να μην πεφτουν κ;θολου νερα στην κατασκευη(εχω ενα κομματι λαμαρινας στο εξοχικο..θα μπορουσε να μπει αυτο) ειχα σκοπο να περασω ολες τις ενωσεις εσωτερικα κ εξωτερικα με σιλικονη κ να το αδιαβροχοποιησω με κατι για να γινει ακομα πιο λείο..αλλα τρομοκρατηθηκα με τις ψειρες που λενε τα παιδιά...εσύ ειχες πρόβλημα με αυτο οταν ειχες κατι αναλογο?....

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Πρέπει να καθαρίζεις πολύ καλά το κλουβί (ειδικά το καλοκαίρι που σκάνε οι ψίρες) και να προσπαθήσεις να καλήψεις όλες τις σχισμές ... κατά την κατασκευή της κλούβας . Γενικά μπορεί να πάθεις μεγάλη ζημιά σε ένα κλουβί το οποίο θα έχει τις περισσότερες πλευρές του φτιαγμένες απο ξύλο  :sad:  .

----------


## panaisompatsos

καλημέρα μυρσίνη.
οι ιδέες των παιδιών που αναφέρονται στο θέμα σου είναι πράγματικα πολύ καλές, στη θέση σου θα δυσκολευόμουνα πολύ να αποφασίσω πραγματικά.
εγώ πάλι θα σου πώ τι έχω αποφασίσει να φτιάξω.
βρήκα ένα έπιπλο βιβλιοθήκη 86 εκ μήκος και βάθος 30.εχει αρκετό ύψος, στα 2 μέτρα περίπου και έχω αποφασίσει τα εξής.
παράγγειλα προσόψεις με σκοπο να κλείσω τρείς ορόφους από τους 5-6 που έχει και να έχω 3 κλουβιά 86χ40χ30 το ένα.
επίσης θα κάνω τροποποιήσεις ώστε και οι τρείς οι ορόφοι να μπορούν να χωριστούν αμα θέλω στα δύο ο κάθε ένας με σχάρα στη μέση και αυτό μας δίνει έξι ζευγαρώστρες 40χ40χ30.
επίσης θα κάνω και άλλες τροποποιήσεις ώστε αφαιρώντας άμα θέλω την οροφή του δευτέρου ας πούμε ορόφου θα μπορώ να έχω ένα ενιαίο χώρο 86χ80χ40 η αμα λάχει 86χ120χ40 αφαιρώντας και την άλλη οροφή.επίσης έχω παραγγείλει δισκάκια καθαριότητας αποσπώμενα για εύκολο καθαρισμό των ακαθαρσιών
η βιβλιοθήκη είναι από mdf με μελαμίνη άσπρη.
φυσικά εγω θα την έχω σε στεγασμένο χώρο,άρα δε θα έχω προβλήματα υγρασίας κλπ, αλλά είναι κάτι που και εσύ μπορείς να το αποφύγεις βάζωντας τακάκια από πλαστικό η άλλο αδιάβροχο υλικό κάτω από και γυρω γύρω μπορείς να έχεις ναύλον για προστασία.
αυτά από εμένα , καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και αν αποφασίσεις αλλά θα σε συμβούλευα να πάρεις χαρτί και μολύβι και να κάτσεις να γράψεις το τι έχεις στο μυαλό σου
(όπως τον καρβέλλα ένα πράγμα)  για να μην τα ξεχάσεις και να μπορείς αργότερα να αποφασίσεις πιο εύκολα.

----------


## mirsini_st

προσπαθησα να βγαλω και φωτο απο το μπαλκονι να καταλαβετε πως ειναι αλλα ειναι περιορισμενος ο χωρος  κ δεν τα καταφερα......

----------


## mitsman

Το πρωτο που πρεπει να αποφασισεις ειναι σε ποιο σημειο θα την φτιαξεις και ποσο χωρο εχεις εκει!προσεχε να περναει απο πορτες οτι φτιαξεις αν δεν το φτιαξεις στο μπαλκονι γιατι εγω την εκανα την γκαφα και τωρα την εχω στην μπροστα αυλη και ετσι τα καναρινια μου ειναι ολη μερα παρεα με τις γατες..χε χε χε!!
Οταν αποφασισεις λοιπον που θα το φτιαξεις και τι διαστασεις θα εχεις συνεχιζουμε να το συζηταμε!
Εγω ετσι οπως το φαναταζομαι θα το εφτιαχνα στην μια απο τις δυο ακριες του μπαλκονιοιυ,ετσι πλατη κ μια πλευρα δεν θα τα βρισκει ο αερας!Βγαλε μια πολυ προχειρη εστω φωτο για να καταλαβουμε λιγο!

----------


## jk21

αν το κοντρα πλακε ειναι θαλασσης και γινει εξωτερικα και η καταλληλη βαφη με ειδικο βερνικι ,δεν θα χαλασει ευκολα αλλα σε εξωτερικο χωρο θα δειχνει στην πορεια γερασμενο.για την αλουμινοκατασκευη (που λατρευω σαν ιδεα) τα εγραψα στο αλλο θεμα .

νασο για τα καραβοσκοινα που λες ,ξερω οτι ειναι (αν βρει καποιος καταλληλη διαμετρο ) πολυ καλα για τα ποδια των πουλιων .δεν εχουν κινδυνο να λερωνονται και να εμποτιζονται απο τις κουτσουλιες πιο ευκολα; αν μαλιστα εχουν (δεν το εχω προσεξει) επιφανεια οχι αδιαπεραστη ,υπαρχει προβλημα αναμεσα στις τριχες να κρυφτει κοκκινη ψειρα;

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αν δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα η φώτο μπορείς να κάνεος και κανένα σχεδιάγραμμα του μπαλκονιού (γράψε διαστάσεις και αποστάσεις) για να καταλάβουμε .

----------


## mirsini_st

mitsman  Το μπαλκονι ειναι παραλληλογραμο!!!!  με μπαλκονοπορτα που βγαινει σε αυτο!!

συνολικα ειναι 1,10 σε πλατος  και 2,40 σε μηκος....

Ο χωρος  ο οποιος εχω διαθεσιμος να κατασκευασω  μεγαλη κλουβα η 2 μεγαλουτσικες  ειναι    1,10 σε μηκος (το πλατος δηλαδη του μπαλκονιου απο το οποιο μονο τα 0,30 ισως και λιγοτερο ειναι τοιχος ολο το αλλο ειναι καγκελο)  0,53 σε  πλατος (το οποιο το κλεβω απο το συνολικο μηκος του μπαλκονιου -απο τη μια ειναι τοιχος κ απο την αλλη καγκελο)  και μπορω να εκμεταλλευτω εως 2μετρα σε υψος....Συγκεκριμενες διαστασεις δεν εχω αποφασισει μιας και δεν ξερω τι θα ειναι καταλληλοτερο!

απλα απο οσα διαβασα εδω η κλουβες για καναρινια  δεν πρεπει να εχουν πολυ μεγαλο υψος..οποτε μαλλον θα πρεπει στο χωρο  αυτο να κανω δυο...μια πανω κ μια κατω...

σχεδιαγραμμα πως να κανω?εχετε κανενα προγραμμα???

επισης υπαρχουν δυο πλευρες να τοποθετηθει δεξια η αριστερα! δεξια απ ευθειας χτυπαει την προσοψη ο ηλιος ελαχιστα ενω αριστερα κανα 2 ωρες το χειμωνα κ εως 6 το καλοκαιρι.....

----------


## jk21

θα διαλεξεις μερος ωστε την προσοψη να την χτυπα το χειμωνα ο ηλιος οσο γινεται περισσοτερο και το καλοκαρι απο το πρωι μεχρι 1 το πολυ το μεσημερι .συνηθως ετσι ειναι αν η προσοψη κοιτα προς τα ανατολικα και βλεπει τον ηλιο κυριως πρωινες ωρες.ετσι το καλοκαιρι οι πρωτες ωρες ειναι δροσερες.επισης την ανοιξη θα εχεις απο νωρις αρκετο ηλιο ωστε τα πουλακια να ετοιμαστουν ορμονικα πιο γρηγορα

----------


## mirsini_st

αρα την αριστερη πλευρα θα πρεπει να μπει.... τουλαχιστον ενα ερωτημα το απαντησαμε!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου Μυρσινη .οχι απαραιτητα και η σωστη ( ο admin δεν ειναι αλανθαστος και μαλιστα δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα εμπειρος ! εδω θελω και θελουμε ευρυτερα η διαχειριστικη ομαδα να δινουμε ολοι γνωμες και να συμμετεχουμε σε μια ευχαριστη παρεα!!! ) αυτο μου εχει δειξει η εμπειρια μου απο τη δικια μου κλουβα και τον δικο μου χωρο αλλα και καποιες λογικες σκεψεις .

----------


## mirsini_st

το λεω γιατι οντως ηλιο εχει μεχρι τις 12,30  με 13,00 περιπου οχι αργοτερα ομως

----------


## mirsini_st

λοιπον μη βαλετε τα γελια με τις καλλιτεχνικες μου ικανοτητες!ενταξει???

εφτιαξα με πολυ κοπο ενα σχεδιο με διαστασεις που θα μπορουσα να αξιοποιησω (χωρις να βαλω στο σχεδιο την κεκλειμενη σκεπη που σκεφτομαι να βαλω.......επισης θα μπορουσα τα 2 πανω "ραφια να τα εχω με χωρισματα και τα 2 κατω εννιαια....με το τελευταιο κενο γιατι ειναι πολυ χαμηλα.....   και εβαλα 2 πιθανους τροπους υποδοχων για χωρισματα(στα 2 πανω ραφια) εαν θελησω να τα χρησιμοποιησω για αναπαραγωγη ποιο λετε να ναι καταλληλοτερο???......νομιζω αν το εκανα ενιαιο δε θα  βολευε το υψος.....

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

γιατί να μην βάλεις σε όλα χωρίσματα α οποία να αφερούνται ? ΔΗλαδί να υπάρχουν υποδοχές για να μπένουν τα κομμάτια σύρματος για να χωρίζουν τα κλουβιά .

----------


## mitsman

Καταρχην θελω οτι σου λεω να το περνεις απολυτα φιλικα!ετσι???μιλαω οπως θα μιλουσα στον αδερφο μου αν εφτιαχνε κατι σπιτι του!Γιατι μιλησα λιγο αποτομα το πρωι και ζητω συγγνωμη!
Γνωμη μου ειναι να μην εκμεταλευτεις ολο το πλατος του μπαλκονιου γιατι ζοριζουν πολλα μετα!εγω αν ημουν στην θεση σου θα εφτιαχνα μια τριοροφη καταστευη με συνολικο υψος 170 συνολικο μηκος 90 και βαθος 50!ο καθε οροφος θα ειναι 90μΧ40υΧ50 βαθος
Θα ειναι 3 πολυ ανετες κλουβες που θα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις και σαν ζευγαρωστρες αλλα και σαν κλουβες πτησης!εγω προσωπικα αυτο θα εκανα!δηλαδη κατι σαν του jk21 με ενα οροφο ακομη!και αν δεις πια οτι εχεις τοοοοοοσα καναριναι που δεν φθανουν εκει φτιαχνεις αλλη μια απο την αλλη!!!αλλα το θεωρω υπερβολη!!εγω υποστηριζω αν και ειμαι τελειως αρχαριος το σιδερο και δε καμμια μα καμμια περιπτωση οποιασδηποτε μορφης ξυλο!επειδη προκειται και για εξωτερικη κατασκευη!στην τελικη 2 φορες τον χρονο βαζεις τα πουλια σε κλουβια για μια εβδομαδα το κανεις γουλι με ενα πιεστικο και μετα ριχνεις και ενα φαρμακο και εισαι πρωτη!!!λεω τωρα εγω!!

----------


## mitsman

> γιατί να μην βάλεις σε όλα χωρίσματα α οποία να αφερούνται ? ΔΗλαδί να υπάρχουν υποδοχές για να μπένουν τα κομμάτια σύρματος για να χωρίζουν τα κλουβιά .


 το εχω κανει εγω αυτο σττην μεγαλη μου την κλουβα...πηγαινε να δεις!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Ναί , την έχω δεί την κλούβα . Πολύ καλή κατασκευή  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

δεν θυμαμαι αν φαινεται καπου το χωρισμα να το δει η μυρσινη  να καταλαβει..ειναι σαν αναποδο π

----------


## mirsini_st

εκανα λαθος διατυπωση κωνσταντινε! εννοουσα πως θα μπορουσα να το χρησιμοποιησω και ετσι    :Happy:  ....χωρισματα θα βαλω ετσι κ αλλιως κ τεινω να κανω αυτα που το χωριζουν σε 3 μερη....


τωρα το να το κανω με 3 οροφους mits ειναι το επικρατεστερο γιατι τα 2 μετρα ειναι δυσλειτουργικα στην καθαριοτητα   :Happy:  απλα το σχεδιασα αρχικα ετσι κ μετα ποιος καθεται να σβηνει τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσες γραμμες μια μια???μου λες?????εγω παντως οχι !!!


δεν εχω καταλληξει  αν θα το κανω ξυλο....εχω κατι dexion στην αποθηκη που ισως αν κανουν οι διαστασεις χρησιμοποιησω.....ακομα το δουλευω στο μυαλο μου....αν και ξανθο δουλευει     :Happy:    επισης ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που δεν παρεξηγω ευκολα    :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   απλα ακουω σκεφτομαι εξεταζω και πρατω αναλογα με τις αναγκες κ τις δυνατοτητες και τις αναγκες μου   :Happy:   :Happy:    !αλλωστε τιποτα δεν ειναι απολυτο!κατι το ιδανικο για καποιον ειναι δυσλειτουργικο για καποιον αλλον και αντιστροφως!!!

----------


## mitsman

αποφασισε τι θες να φτιαξεις και ισως μπορω να σε βοηθησω εγω με τα σχεδια!πανικος εγινε σημερα με τις κατασκευες...φωτιες μας αναψες...χε χε χε χε!!!!Ενα παρα μα παρα παρα πολυ σημαντικο που παει βεβαια μακρια η βαλιτσα!ειναι οι προσοψεις!αν θα κατσεις να φτιαξεις μονη σου η αν θα τις παρεις ετοιμες,βεβαια ακομη δεν εχεις αποφασισει αν θα φτιαξεις τι και με τι...αλλα λεμε!!

----------


## mirsini_st

οι προσοψεις ειπαμε αν βρω του εμποριου θα ναι πιο βολικες  με την εννοια οτι δε θα χω πολλα να κανω .....υποθετω πως εχουν στανταρ διαστασεις....το με τι θα το φτιαξω δεν νομιζω να παιζει τοσο ρολο σε αυτο....αν εχει καποιος σελιδα με διαστασεις προσοψεων ας μου στειλει πμ  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ναι μυρσινη οι διαστασεις ειναι  στανταρ και καλα ειναι να δεις τις διαστασεις αυτες και μετα να κανεις τους υπολογισμους των διαστασεων της  κλουβας  .απο κει που τις ειχα παρει εγω τις πηρε και ο δημητρης.υποθετω θα σου εχει στειλει ηδη πμ

----------


## mirsini_st

ναι ναι μου εστειλε   :Happy:  αλλα καταλληξαμε πως θα τις φτιαξω μονη μου για να μειωσω το κοστος   :Happy: ....αυριο θα αδειασω το μπαλκονι να ψαξω κ αποθηκη να δω τα dexion και θα καταλληξω στο υλικο   κ φυσικα κ στις διαστασεις!σας ευχαριστω ολους   :Happy:  ...θα επανελθω συντομα

----------


## mitsman

> απο κει που τις ειχα παρει εγω τις πηρε και ο δημητρης.υποθετω θα σου εχει στειλει ηδη πμ


 Δεν πηρα τελικα προσοψεις!Πηρα πορτακια και ελατηρια και με λιγο κοπο παραπανω θα φτιαξω τις δικες μου προσοψεις για να μειωσω το κοστος κατα 160 ευρω!!Αν καποια στιγμη μου περισευουν θα τις βαλω!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλημέρα Μυρσίνη.
Πολύ ωραίο το σχέδιο σου.
Δέν έχω προσέξει όμως να έχεις βάλει προόνοια για δισκάκια καθαριότητας .
Επίσης πώς θα σου φαινότανε η ιδέα να έβαζες τροχάκια κάτω απο την κλούβα για έυκολη μετακίνηση στο μέλλον?

----------


## mitsman

πολυ σωστες οι παρατηρησεις σου Παναγιωτη...αλλα μεχρι να φθασουμε στην τελικη αποφαση για το που θα φτιαξει την κλουβα ποσους οροφους θα εχει κλπ...εχουμε πολυ δρομο...ποσο μαλλον για τα ροδακια!! χα χα χα!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Ροδάκια  είπαμε να βάλει ,οχι ανελκυστήρα  χα χα χα
Καλημέρα Δημήτρη

----------


## mirsini_st

αρχισατε την πλακιτσα χωρις εμενα ε???καλααααααα...ροδακια ναι θα βαλω  :Happy:  ειναι πολυ καλη ιδεα!...το σχεδιο το εκανα πολυ προχειρα!δεν εχω βλεπεις γνωσεις σε καποιο προγραμμα να το κανω καλυτερα   :Happy: 

το απογευμα θα κατεβω αποθηκη να δω τι εχω απο dexion.....η πανω στα dexion θα βασιστω αν κανουν οι διαστασεις η θα γινει με ξυλο οπως αρχικα το χα σκεφτει  :Happy:  και ο θεος βοηθος....τουλαχιστον εχω αποφασισει σε ποια πλευρα του μπαλκονιου θα μπει και πως θα φτιαξω απο μονη μου τις προσοψεις!!!!   :Happy: 

ε μην εχετε κ παραπανω απαιτησεις εντος 48ωρου απο ξανθια γυναικα  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

> Δεν πηρα τελικα προσοψεις!Πηρα πορτακια και ελατηρια και με λιγο κοπο παραπανω θα φτιαξω τις δικες μου προσοψεις για να μειωσω το κοστος κατα 160 ευρω!!Αν καποια στιγμη μου περισευουν θα τις βαλω!!!


αντε καλα ..αφου μου το πες οταν βρεθηκαμε ...το ξεχασα...αχ τι κανει το αλτσχαιμερ...

----------


## mitsman

Μυρσινη κανε υπομονη μεχρι την τριτη να δεις τι φτιαχνω...μιλαμε οτι μ'αρεσει αφανταστα!!!Νιωθω πολυ χαρουμενος που το εκανα εγω αυτο...
Πιστευω οτι θα σε πεισω!!!!!

----------


## abscanary

Μυρσίνη αν θες δες την κατασκευή μου μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει
παραθέτω όλες τις πληροφορίες για τα υλικά (κυρίως πάνελ αλουμινίου) & τον τρόπο κατασκευής

http://absac.wordpress.com/

Να σου πω πάντως (γιατί μου φαίνεσαι λίγο αναποφάσιστη) ότι προκειμένου να καταλήξεις με σιγουριά στο τι θέλεις να φτιάξεις πρέπει να οριοθετήσεις τους στόχους σου. Με λίγα λόγια πρέπει να απαντήσεις μόνη σου στο ερώτημα "Τι επιδιώκω με αυτό που θα φτιάξω;"
Οι πιθανές απαντήσεις είναι π.χ:
- Να εξασφαλίσω α) την μέγιστη δυνατή λειτουργικότητα, β) τις καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης για τα πουλιά, 3) το χαμηλότερο κόστος συντήρησης, 4) τον ταχύτερο δυνατό καθαρισμό, 5) το βέλτιστο αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα, 6) το χαμηλότερο δυνατό κόστος κατασκευής
Υπάρχουν και άλλα που μπορείς να σκεφτείς και να προσθέσεις. 

Είναι προφανές ότι μερικές φορές δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις όλα. Εδώ πρέπει να προσέξεις γιατί μια κατασκευή με υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης και δύσκολο καθαρισμό θα σε κουράσει πολύ γρήγορα. Αντίθετα μια λειτουργική κατασκευή που καθαρίζεται εύκολα και είναι και πιο ανθεκτική θα αποσβέσει γρήγορα το κόστος της.

----------


## mirsini_st

μπορω με καποιο τροπο να ανεβασω αρχειο εδω???

----------


## mitsman

Τι αρχειο εννοεις???

----------


## mirsini_st

ηταν απο το προγραμμα scetch up και δεν το αναγνωριζε το imageshack....αλλα το εφτιαξα με τον κλασσικο τροπο του print screen τελικα...ειναι ενα σχεδιο με την αρχικη ιδεα μου κ κυριως το πως ειναι ο χωρος....πιο λεπτομερειακο απο το προηγουμενο.....

----------


## mitsman

Εγω νομιζω οτι πρεπει να το κανεις πιο στενο και να εχει 2 και οχι 3 πιο ανετα κλουβια!!!Θυμισε μου που το ψαχνω καιρο τωρα το print screen.

----------


## mirsini_st

στο πληκτολογιο σου θα το βρεις κοντα στους αριθμους ειναι σε μενα!μετα παω στη ζωγραφικη για επικοληση .... αποθηκευση ως gif και μετα τυπικη διαδικασια ανεβασματος....

----------


## mitsman

Μαλλον δεν λειτουργει στο πληκτρολογιο μου,το παταω αλλα τιποτα!!το καψαμε το θεμα λιγο!!χαχαχα

----------


## geam

Φίλε πατάς το print scrn (το οποίο βρίσκεται επάνω δεξιά στο πληκτρολόγιο, συνήθως δίπλα από εκεί που είναι τα φωτάκια για το caps lock, num lock κ.λ.π.)  και μετά ανοίγεις το paint(startàprogramsà accessoriesàpaint) και πατάς paste ή ctrl +V…
Νομίζω ότι έτσι θα δουλεύει…

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

βρε ακομα στα σχεδια εισαι???

εγω την τελειωσα σε 2 μερες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

Της μυρσινης ειναι Γιωργο!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι τωρα το καταλαβα...  :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005:  :Ashamed0005: 

Και πηγα να σε πειραξω λιγο...

----------


## mitsman

> Ναι τωρα το καταλαβα... 
> 
> Και πηγα να σε πειραξω λιγο...


 χα χα χα χα
εμενα??? βρηκες ανθρωπο τωρα να πειραξεις...
χα χα χα


λοιπον Μυρσινη....η συνεχεια δικη σου!!!

----------


## mirsini_st

:Happy:   θα παω μεσα στη βδομαδα να εφοδιαστω καταλληλως!

----------

